# Notification Bug?



## Tovec (Sep 12, 2013)

I hope I'm in the right area. I think I am..

I'm having an issue lately that whenever someone replies to a thread and quotes me that I am getting multiple notifications of that quote.

So, as an example, Miswell and I have been having a conversation and when he quoted me last time - the post after my post - I got the notification area saying I had 3 post quotes.

This has been happening for a few days, I figured it was a minor glitch that would be cleared up but it hasn't so far and I don't see any other new posts about this subject so I thought I'd bring it to your attention.

Maybe its a feature that I'm missing, but the "X post quotes" or whatever the notification actually says is just wrong for me.

Anyone else? Am I missing something?


----------



## Morrus (Sep 12, 2013)

I've been noticing that too and trying to work out what's happening.  I *think* it's treating post edits as new posts.


----------



## Tovec (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't think it is. At least it wouldn't make sense given last night's quote garnering me "4" replies from a single - and as far as I can tell - unedited post.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 16, 2013)

If the edits are made within 5 minutes, it doesn't note an edit in the post.


----------



## Tovec (Sep 17, 2013)

Four times this guy edited it and so I got notices? ...Alright.

It was then 3 and then 1. I guess it is possible, you would know better than me. Maybe it is only the 5 minute edit version that causes the notification.


----------



## Ahnehnois (Sep 17, 2013)

Tovec said:


> I hope I'm in the right area. I think I am..
> 
> I'm having an issue lately that whenever someone replies to a thread and quotes me that I am getting multiple notifications of that quote.





			
				Tovec said:
			
		

> So, as an example, Miswell and I have been having a conversation and when he quoted me last time - the post after my post - I got the notification area saying I had 3 post quotes.
> 
> This has been happening for a few days, I figured it was a minor glitch that would be cleared up but it hasn't so far and I don't see any other new posts about this subject so I thought I'd bring it to your attention.
> ?





			
				Tovec said:
			
		

> Maybe its a feature that I'm missing, but the "X post quotes" or whatever the notification actually says is just wrong for me.
> 
> Anyone else? Am I missing something



I think maybe what is happening is that when your named is tagged multiple times in the same post, the notification count reflects the multiples. It used to be just one per post. I was wondering the same thing and reached this conclusion, though I can't be 100% certain.

So, you would get three notifications for quotes from this post I just made, and clicking on that would lead you to only one link that goes to this post. If I'm right.


----------



## Tovec (Sep 17, 2013)

Ahnehnois said:


> I think maybe what is happening is that when your named is tagged multiple times in the same post, the notification count reflects the multiples. It used to be just one per post. I was wondering the same thing and reached this conclusion, though I can't be 100% certain.
> 
> So, you would get three notifications for quotes from this post I just made, and clicking on that would lead you to only one link that goes to this post. If I'm right.




lol, nice try. But no, I only got 1 notification from that.

Is this x3/x4 thing happening for everyone or just me??


----------



## Ahnehnois (Sep 17, 2013)

Tovec said:


> Is this x3/x4 thing happening for everyone or just me??



I have been getting weird multiple notifications. If that isn't the cause of it, then I don't know what it's about.


----------



## JamesonCourage (Sep 20, 2013)

Tovec said:


> lol, nice try. But no, I only got 1 notification from that.
> 
> Is this x3/x4 thing happening for everyone or just me??



It's happening to me, too. I got 1 notification once yesterday when someone replied to me, but then "2" (when 1 more reply to me happened), then "3" (1 more reply), then "4" (1 more reply). I doubt this has anything to do with editing; these were from different people, and the notifications seemingly increased by 1 each time, despite having only 1 new reply.


----------



## Mistwell (Sep 24, 2013)

Is there any way to turn off notification of my posts being quoted? I don't like receiving an email every time someone quotes me.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 24, 2013)

Yes, in your settings under user tagging.


----------



## Mistwell (Sep 25, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

